# Litter kwitter



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Has anyone else here tried this and toilet trained their kitties.

We have been using it for about 6 weeks and the cats are great on it - no mess just flush and it is all gone!!!


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

interesting, but confusing, explain?


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

So those Litter Kwitter kits actually do work then.
Good idea, would love to try it with mine but I can just imagine a queue of cats forming outside the bathroom door 24/7.


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

If you go to the website www.litterkwitter.com it tells you all about it.

Basically you are teaching your cats to use the toilet rather than a litter tray.
Much less mess and smell and no trodden in poo when they try and cover it up in their tray.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Hee hee, I'd not stand a cat in hell's chance of getting mine to do that rofl


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Well it is working for us and the boys right now.
They always had their tray in the downstairs loo anyway so it was an easy transition to make. 
The downstairs toilet is theirs and the rest of us use the one upstairs.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Do they ever miss and get any on the toilet seat?


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

coleos four could i give it a try x


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

They have had the occasional error but are now very good at getting it where it should be.

The only thing that bothers them a bit is the splashback!!!!!


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

right will purchase one


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

what if they fall in the toilet


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

I think it's a brilliant idea!
Your photo's are proof of how super intelligent cats really are.


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

mine isn't hes just gone to stick his nose in toaster


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

They learn gradually where to position their feet so that they don't fall.
It takes a few weeks but I think it is well worth it.


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

ooo i want one  x


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

ive heard of them, but never seen a picture of a cat using one, very clever kitties


----------



## Krazycatlady (Jul 28, 2008)

I've been wanting to get my cats to do this for a really long time now, but we share a house with my boyfriends parents and we usually keep the door between our level and our seperate bathroom closed so id like to do it whenever we move out and i can keep the door open..


----------



## nanamoo (Jul 26, 2008)

i was just talking to my OH about buying 1 of these last night lol its gotta be worth a try


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow,, clever cats,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,i wonder if i could teach the dogs,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

After seeing your pics, I am tempted! Well done!


----------

